
Microsoft's Plan B for Search - markbao
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jun2008/tc20080630_349921.htm
======
imp
>> Adopting semantic search technology would require the big guys, in essence,
to start from the beginning—rescanning every Web page according to the
technology's fundamentally different method of analyzing and classifying Web
pages.

They make it sounds as if Google indexed the internet once and hasn't done
anything since. Don't they "rescan" the interwebs every day?

~~~
markbao
There was one post on HN that was testing the crawl time of the Google spider,
it was 10 or 20 minutes, I believe?

~~~
mynameishere
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22testing+the+crawl+time+of+...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22testing+the+crawl+time+of+the+Google+spider%22)

19 minutes in.

~~~
imp
Wow.

------
prakash
Chuckle… There Is No Plan B! :)

 _with apologies to Instiki_

